

Show HN: GPU accelerated marine & lakes vector maps - karle
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id994992062

======
jackdaniel_11
Is this US only?

~~~
karle
What region are you looking for? At the moment, only US waters (both inland
and coastal) coverage is available. The following region will be added in
upcoming weeks.

[http://gpsnauticalcharts.com/main/folio-catalog-nautical-
cha...](http://gpsnauticalcharts.com/main/folio-catalog-nautical-charts-app)

